# Nice but inexpensive place to stay in SC



## GeraldineT (Feb 6, 2012)

We are driving to Florida next month and on the way down we drive through the night but on the way home are looking for someplace to stay a few (3-5) hours north of St Augustine, FL.  South of the Border is almost 6 which may just be a bit too far.  Florence, SC seems to be one of the areas that is right location wise but we are not looking to spend a fortune but have 3 kids so it has to be someplace clean.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## legalfee (Feb 7, 2012)

Wyndham has a resort on Edisto Island. We own at Wyndham in St Thomas and live in SC and have been wanting to trade into Edisto. I've heard great things about the resort. Charleston is good also.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

We stopped at Wyndham Edisto Beach on our trip to Disney this past summer.  It is a good hour from I95.  We got lucky and were able to book a 2 night stay during prime summer time.  When they say it is very laid back here, they really do mean it.  I enjoyed the laid backness, but it drove my 3 children (ages at the time 17,16 and 11) crazy.

I am not sure if I would leave I95 for just an overnite stop there though.

Lisa


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  We are just looking for some place to rest our heads.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 7, 2012)

There are lots of choices in Florence, but they are all very basic, off-the-interstate hotels. Clean, but serviceable. I would check Hotwire for deals.

I had a tire blowout on 1-95 in Florence coming back from Edisto one year (we rented a house with a bunch of friends.) We managed to coast off an exit, find a *full service* station with a garage at basically the end of the off-ramp, that also had an incredibly helpful service team that made sure to get to the Sears before it closed to purchase the tire we needed. Did I mention this was all at 3 pm on a Sunday afternoon? We refer to it as "the Florence miracle."


----------



## amycurl (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, just south of Florence is the town of Santee. It is on the edge of Santee State Park and the shores of Lake Marion. There's also a National Wildlife Refuge there.  Definitely more scenic than Florence. 

The hotels might not be that much nicer, but certainly no worse.I would think it would be a nicer stop, in general. 

There's a visitor's bureau that has organized the hotels by 1-95 exits (very clever!) http://www.santeecoopercountry.org/accommodations.html


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lumberton has 1000's of rooms and many restaurants geared for I-95 people. What we generally do is stop at a visitors center/rest stop and pick up the hotel guides and see what looks acceptable, price wise and proximity to a restaurant and give a call to see if they have availability. The prices are "walk in" but I've never had a problem with them holding a room for an hour or so. We use this tactic wherever we travel, so far, so good. Oops, Lumberton is in NC, sorry.


----------



## elaine (Feb 7, 2012)

I have stayed at Springhill suites and Residence Inn at Florence--both great for I95 places. Hilton Garden Inn is across the street, Courtyard is there, too. There is a Golden Corral right down the street, I think--and a good Thai take-out place. There are several nice, newer Hampton Inns along I95--some have Queen beds--we stay there sometimes, as well--in Dunn and somewhere else.


----------



## legalfee (Feb 8, 2012)

amycurl said:


> Also, just south of Florence is the town of Santee. It is on the edge of Santee State Park and the shores of Lake Marion. There's also a National Wildlife Refuge there.  Definitely more scenic than Florence.
> 
> The hotels might not be that much nicer, but certainly no worse.I would think it would be a nicer stop, in general.
> 
> There's a visitor's bureau that has organized the hotels by 1-95 exits (very clever!) http://www.santeecoopercountry.org/accommodations.html



+ 1 I didn't think of Santee but it's right on I95 and would be a good place for an overnight stop.


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 8, 2012)

Wyndham also has a resort in Santee...Wyndham Lake Marion


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the great link.  With 3 kids 5 & under we like to have a few options lined up before hand.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 8, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Wyndham also has a resort in Santee...Wyndham Lake Marion



We've stayed at Wyndham Lake Marion a couple of times for exactly the same reason -- break up a trip (between Pompano Beach and Fairfax County, VA).  We have found it to be a very pleasant resort although Santee itself would get tiring pretty quick (unless you are a fisherman).

Our stays have been two nights, mostly because they don't seem to take one night reservations.  That means you have one day to kick around.  There are a couple of good local restaurants and a number of familiar chains.  Captain's Table is probably the best of the bunch.

There is a nearly vacant outlet mall just off I-95 to the east.  But, there is a totally fascinating antique store where you could easily spend several hours.


----------



## lindner (Feb 8, 2012)

*charleston*

You might want to consider Charleston.  Interstate 26 takes you right from I95, and it only takes a half hour or a bit more.  When you leave Charleston the next day just take highway 17 south and it eventually joins I95; you will hardly lose any time.  This is a nice drive and is 4 lane most of the way.  Charleston has lots to do for the evening; many nice restaurants, shops, carriage rides, history, etc.  I can put you up in a one or two bedroom at the Lodge Alley Inn, a historic and charming resort downtown, even if you just want to stay one night.  Midweek stays are VERY inexpensive.  Of course the earlier you make requests, the greater the availability.  Cheers, Lee


----------



## Mel7706 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Silverfox gave you*

an excellent suggestion. We stay in St Augustine every year enroute to the Keys. We stop in Georgia and get the lodging guide and call enroute.
So far we have not been disappointed.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 11, 2012)

When I make that I 95 drive I stay at Jameson Inns because they let my dogs stay there too. . I wouldnt say that they are cheap, but they are clean and offer a nice breakfast buffet which with 5 of you ought to save some money..


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2012)

elaine said:


> I have stayed at Springhill suites and Residence Inn at Florence--both great for I95 places. Hilton Garden Inn is across the street, Courtyard is there, too. There is a Golden Corral right down the street, I think--and a good Thai take-out place. There are several nice, newer Hampton Inns along I95--some have Queen beds--we stay there sometimes, as well--in Dunn and somewhere else.



We have at both hotels and we also would stayed at both aagin. Springhil served a light breakast for free.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 12, 2012)

The free breakfast is a huge plus.  Would definitely pay more for that especially with 5 of us.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 12, 2012)

Jameson Inn is a small, regional chain, and I would second Ron's recommendation. I believe they have external corridors, if that's an issue for you, but otherwise, very well maintained. 

Free breakfast is definitely a plus.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 19, 2012)

I highly recommend the Wyndham Lake Marion in Santee. The 3 brs are huge, almost 1800 sq ft...and the two brs are a good size too, with beautiful decor and very nice layouts. I've stayed there several times and think it's the nicest interiors of any Wyndhams I've visited. Perfect location for folks going on I-95...and they're used to one or two night visitors and manage the turn-over nicely. Friendly staff...say hi to Hope and to Rika if you go!


----------

